# Downton Abbey



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Is anyone else watching this show? I am in love with it. Friday night and yesterday I watched the entire first season on Netflix and the first two episodes of season 2 on PBS.com. The third episode was on tonight. It is a really great show if you like period pieces. I guess that in the UK they are on season 3, but it was brought here to the states late. I even ordered the first and second season UK unedited DVD's.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes - LOVE it! We watched the first season last year. It just pulls you in and I am so disappointed when each episode ends - the time passes so quickly. It is so well done, I think. I did not realize the UK was seeing season 3. Our third episode this season comes on in half an hour.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, I watched the first 10 episodes in 4 days last week.
It was so satisfying. I even found a book at Barnes and Noble that talks about the characters, actors, filming, history of the home. I'm into it!

Saw the episode last night and now another week we must wait.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to admit I first wanted to watch it because of Dame Maggie Smith. I have watched each Harry Potter movie countless times with my kids. She is great. I also have always liked Elizabeth McGovern.

I will have to get the book. I did read online about the castle it is filmed at.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Love Downton Abby, but I loved Upstairs Downstairs also.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am loving this show too! I watched the entire first season in a weekend. I DVR'd last night's episode...can't wait to watch it tonight.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We caught the first season when it aired and then watched it again on Netflix when we learned Season 2 was coming. I love this show!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just watched the first season in a weekend too... And am now loving "appointment" viewing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I just read where Shirley MacLaine will be joining Downton Abbey for the third season, as Lady Grantham's mother. I have always loved her and had wondered if she has been in anything recently. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about casting her. She seems rough and Lady Grantham is far from rough. I only really know her from Terms of Endearment, though. I looked on IMDB and she is to be in 6 things in 2012/2013.

I misspoke earlier. I thought I had read that Season 3 was showing in the UK, but it is starting to film.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe Lady Grantham has more of her father's personality?? :biggrin1: I just know that I have always enjoyed anything I have seen Shirley in and I think she is a good enough actress that she can probably carry off whatever personality the character calls for. Should be interesting with the Maggie Smith character! I will have to check out what other projects Shirley is involved in. I just don't recall seeing her in anything in recent years. I am just glad to hear they are doing another season! I did some reading, and found that Highclere Castle is in need of MAJOR money to restore it - that the upper floors are rotting away. If they can keep this series going long enough, maybe they can raise the money. I don't know when I have enjoyed a series more.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm also a BIG fan of the show, Sunday nights at 8:30 is when I give my hubby a 30 min. warning that I am not doing anything in 30 minutes, my show is on. He just rolls his eyes, but it's addictive! I can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

DA was good this past Sunday, only 2 more episodes remain in this season.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I know, it was good. I am not liking the eye contact between Robert and the house maid. I know it's just a show, but Thomas makes me so angry!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I read that Robert might stray as a result of feeling useless in his own home. Shirley MacLaine would be wonderful as Cora's mother! But I don't see Downton Abbey on her list of projects for 2012 or 2013 release. 

Sir Richard is looking very promising as a bad guy. Thank goodness they dealt with Vera 'cause I disliked her more than Thomas & O'Brien together!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, Robert having to have lunch all by himself. . . also at least the war is over.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Only two more episodes??? I am not going to be ready for it to end in two more episodes!!  I do want to slap Thomas - what a jerk he is. And Sir Richard - evil. I would like to see the end of this last week's episode again. Did anyone hear the comment that Matthew made at the end of the show? To the person who was pushing his chair. Something about not wanting to mention it yet? Made me wonder if he was regaining some feeling or something in his legs? Maybe I misheard, but I thought that is what he said. I think it repeats here again on Fri. night. If I remember to watch.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, Matthew indicated that he felt something, but his next comment was that he would not mention it again unless he felt it again. These people keep their emotions under wraps. Stiff upper lip at all times!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Matthew felt something in his legs. Violet/Maggie Smith is just cracking me up. Her lines are classic. I rewatched season 1 on the computer with headphones on Saturday and my husband asked me if it was a comedy!

I am not sure how I feel about Sir Richard. He did save Mary and she is engaged to him. He is protecting himself.

Since Thomas no longer works at the Downton house I wonder what his story line will be. If Carson really leaves he would love to take his job. Also, Isobel drives me crazy. It is not her house!!!

Wonder if they will show the Christmas special. It is on Season 2 disc. 

I read something funny last night. Scotland did not buy rights to it when it came out because they didn't think it would be successful.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love this show, too! DH also likes it so that makes it more fun to watch. I didn't catch what Matthew said at the end, either. Thanks for filling me in! I can't believe there's only two more shows left in the season. We missed the first episode and only saw the last episode of the first season. Can you watch it on the PBS website?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I love this show, too! DH also likes it so that makes it more fun to watch. I didn't catch what Matthew said at the end, either. Thanks for filling me in! I can't believe there's only two more shows left in the season. We missed the first episode and only saw the last episode of the first season. Can you watch it on the PBS website?


I watched the first season on Netflix. If you are an Amazon Prime member you can watch season 1 there for free. Otherwise it is $1.99 per episode or $9.99 for the season. I think you can also buy it on iTunes. It was on PBS but not anymore. Season 2 is on PBS so you can watch the first episode.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Here is something fun for us Downton Abbey fans, and it confirms that Shirley MacLaine is signed up to play Lady Grantham's mother!

I'm already looking forward to Season 3.

Five Things You Don't Know About Downton Abbey


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Downton Abbey was awesome last night! I had to re-watch it again on pbs.org this morning as I missed the beginning of it. Great acting! As always can't wait for next week I'm so glad it was a 2 hr instead of 1 hr. It looks like Matthew is actively persuing Mary in the next segment, what will Carmichael (sp?) do about it? I am glad Sybil and Branson have finally found some peace with the family, and I wonder how Ethel will handle raising little Charlie? Can't believe Lord G had a little thing going on with the new maid, as was brought up from last week. 

The plot thickens...


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a fun link showing what the cast looks like in real life....Mrs. Hughes is kind of a hottie compare to her character on the show.

http://www.papermag.com/2012/02/downton_abbey_stars_out_of_cos.php


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dbeech said:


> Here is a fun link showing what the cast looks like in real life....Mrs. Hughes is kind of a hottie compare to her character on the show.
> 
> http://www.papermag.com/2012/02/downton_abbey_stars_out_of_cos.php


Oh, that was fun! - what a difference between their characters and real life photos!! Especially Thomas. And Mr. Bates. And Mrs. Hughes. I'm thinking Matthew is such a cutie! Thanks for linking that. I still haven't seen last night's episode yet. DH wanted to watch the Grammy's.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. I was in DA heaven, we were on vacation so missed last sunday and watched it right before last nights... 3 hours of Downton Abbey.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

For all you Downton Abbey fans,there is a new series of Upstairs Downstairs starting here in the UK on Sunday night,and it also looks really good.So I guess you will be getting it in the US shortly.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

dbeech said:


> Here is a fun link showing what the cast looks like in real life....Mrs. Hughes is kind of a hottie compare to her character on the show.
> 
> http://www.papermag.com/2012/02/downton_abbey_stars_out_of_cos.php


Wow, I think Mrs. Hughes is the most dramatic. The help looks better out of costume (except Thomas!) and I think the Crawleys look great in costume. Now, I don't like Thomas, but he is cute. Haha, the dogs off set and on set!

I am a little ticked at Robert-come on now. I don't generally dislike cheating on TV shows but this makes me mad!

I was thinking I should start watching the old Upstairs Downstairs series. It will be interesting to see if we get the new series here.


----------

